#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Pessoal peço ajuda de vcs qual a deixar na rb Http-chap e cookie para Celulares

## NITIBINO

oi tenho uma rb 750 mipsbe e trabalho no hotspot com antenas tipo como roteadores sem o servidor thcp desligados mais via cabo, 
e rb fazer o gerenciamento de velocidade das profiles ... meu problema e que tenho alguns clientes que entra via cookie e outros Http-chap.... tenho um cliente que estar com 2 mac e 2 ip uma mac no Http-chap e ip no cookie ...
ele pode estar com 2 celular ao mesmo tempo com a mesma matricula 


me ajuda ai pois nao entendo muito sobre o assunto teste já agradeço

----------

